# Optical sound output when 622 is off



## 921user (Feb 24, 2004)

I have two 622's each set up similar. The optical out of both is connected to Integra AV receivers along with the red/white cables. These were connected last week and since then there is sound coming from the optical connection out the AV system with the 622's powered off. I think it is playing a pay per view channel as this morning the show "The Lake House" audio was playing out of the speaker systems of both AV systems. As soon as I turn on the 622 the system quits playing this "ghost" audio and doesn't play it again until the next morning. One night I left the AV system on and at around 3:00 am the ghost audio started. This is the time that my systems check for updates, so I'm thinking that must have something to do with it. I searched and couldn't find any reference to this problem. If I pull the optical cable from the back of the 622 the sound quits and no sound comes from the red/white cables just the optical cable.

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you don't want to hear this "ghost sound", you should turn off your audio receiver (or set it to a different input). The ViP622 never really shuts down and they probably didn't go to great lengths to insure that it isn't chattering.

What is playing is likely whatever channel was on when the receiver was put into standby.

I do not recommend double connecting the satellite receiver to the AV receiver unless your AV receiver is brain damaged and can't handle all of the digital audio formats.


----------



## 921user (Feb 24, 2004)

The AV receivers are normally supposed to be off but they are connected with a Crestron system and with this being new they sometimes don't get shut off. I now always check for them to be off because the 3:00 am wakeup isn't what I'm looking for.

I'm not quit sure about the double connecting you are referring to but I was told by the installer it is so the sound from the 622 can be routed to remote speakers in other parts of the house.

The "ghost sound" is not from the last channel when the unit was put into standby. It is a Pay per View channel and both 622's are playing the same channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wonder if the "ghost" audio is a VOD movie being downloaded.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

921user said:


> The AV receivers are normally supposed to be off but they are connected with a Crestron system and with this being new they sometimes don't get shut off. I now always check for them to be off because the 3:00 am wakeup isn't what I'm looking for.
> 
> I'm not quit sure about the double connecting you are referring to but I was told by the installer it is so the sound from the 622 can be routed to remote speakers in other parts of the house.
> 
> The "ghost sound" is not from the last channel when the unit was put into standby. It is a Pay per View channel and both 622's are playing the same channel.


Doesn't the Creston have a macro setup that will turn all the electonics off at 1 time?


----------



## 921user (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes the programmer put an all shut off button in the Crestron programming but there were some programming and user error issues he is addressing. I also had manually turned on the AV system so the system thought it was off when I'd manually turned it on and so somehow the program won't send an off when it thinks it is off. He has now shown me how that impacts the programming.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I use the optical output for my connection. Today was the first day I noticed this oddity. I powered on my stereo receiver as usual, and sound started coming out. I turned the TV on and the display was the usual Dish screensaver. I do not know what audio was playing, but once I turned the 622 on it changed to the channel the 622 came on with.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

921user said:


> Is this happening to anyone else?


I hooked my new 622 up Friday night, and it did the "mystery" audio in the middle of the night. I have also had this happen about three times on my 942 (in a little over a year).

Tom in TX


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Tom in TX said:


> I hooked my new 622 up Friday night, and it did the "mystery" audio in the middle of the night. I have also had this happen about three times on my 942 (in a little over a year).
> 
> Tom in TX


I accidentally left my sound system on last week. It was on RAVE, so I was playing some concerts LOUDLY!
At 3AM, the sound started blaring from the speakers and scared the hell out of us.
Needless to say, the audio receiver is now the first thing turned OFF!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

nneptune said:


> I accidentally left my sound system on last week. It was on RAVE, so I was playing some concerts LOUDLY!
> At 3AM, the sound started blaring from the speakers and scared the hell out of us.
> Needless to say, the audio receiver is now the first thing turned OFF!


:lol: :lol: :lol: That's funny. At least it wasn't Monsters HD.


----------



## tcowden (Aug 15, 2006)

I was having the exact same thing happen! In fact, that's why I came to this site to see if it was happening to anyone else. 

The PPV channel (I think it was 501) would come on at 7:00 AM playing only the sound from "The Lake House". The 622 was still in standby, but the stereo was on. It would continue playing until the 622 was taken out of standby. It did it each morning for a few days last week but I haven't heard it since. My kids thought it was really cool. I was glad it wasn't from one of the adult PPV channels!

Time to dig out my old copy of The Police's "Ghost in the Machine."

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

tcowden said:


> I was having the exact same thing happen! In fact, that's why I came to this site to see if it was happening to anyone else.
> 
> The PPV channel (I think it was 501) would come on at 7:00 AM playing only the sound from "The Lake House". The 622 was still in standby, but the stereo was on. It would continue playing until the 622 was taken out of standby. It did it each morning for a few days last week but I haven't heard it since. My kids thought it was really cool. I was glad it wasn't from one of the adult PPV channels!
> 
> ...


I wonder if the updates are embedded in the same channel that "The Lake House" happens to be running on?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Probably should check your VOD and see if that movie is now available. The days that you stopped it just put it off till another day. It likely downloaded at some time when you didn't notice.


----------



## pjv63 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, this has been happening to my 622 as well, with the PPV channel carrying Lake House. Nothing like having Keanu reeves wake you up in the miiddle of the night.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

When I had 811s I would feed the audio (without the TV on) to my intercom system. How can I do that with the 622?


----------



## pointbeing (Dec 20, 2006)

Slightly OT but my 522 does the same thing. Thought at first it was gremlins watching TV in the middle of the night, but I noticed the problem when I switched from copper to TOSlink. I haven't found a fix either.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

921user said:


> I'm not quit sure about the double connecting you are referring to but I was told by the installer it is so the sound from the 622 can be routed to remote speakers in other parts of the house.


I think he's referring to the red/white connections... that's plain old stereo analog. Don't know why you'd need that if you have the optical output connected, unless your amp can't decode all of the digital formats the 622 can output (straight PCM, Dolby, etc)

I have just one optical connection and one HDMI connection coming from my 622, and I have no problems.


----------

